# Amandus Polanus on the sacraments of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 30, 2020)

A Sacrament, is an outward sign, which God joineth to his covenant, which he hath made with men. And that is either of an eternal, or temporal covenant. A Sacrament of an eternal covenant, is a Sacrament, whereby God doth confirm the promise of eternal life. And that is either of the covenant of works, or of the covenant of grace.

The Sacrament of the covenant of works, is a Sacrament, which God gave our first parents in the state of their first integrity. And that was two fold, the tree of life, and the tree of the knowledge of good and evil. The tree of life was a Sacrament of the covenant of works, whereby that life was signified, which man should have lived, if he had stood in the obedience of God. Gene. 2.9.

The tree of the knowledge of good and evil, was a Sacrament by which was signified to man, in how good estate he was whilst he performed obedience to God his creator: and into how evil and miserable estate he should cast himself if he obeyed not God. Gen. 2.17. & 3.7.8.9.10.11.

For the reference, see Amandus Polanus on the sacraments of the covenant of works.


----------

